# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  ⚡  1С:Документооборот КОРП. Ред. 2.1 Описание

## User65

День добрый!!!

Помогите други описание с ИТС качнуть https://its.1c.ru/db/docprof21

Есть у меня, когда в конторе работал скачал, но куда то часть рисунков делось, демо доступ блокирует часть самого нужного.

Мой экземпляр по ссылке  https://yadi.sk/d/H_1wBez5Zrf7SA


2020-07-26_134431.png

----------

Vladyamaha (25.05.2022)

----------


## GTA33

> Есть у меня, когда в конторе работал скачал ...


А чем скачивал?

----------


## User65

Да просто выделил и скопировал в word картинки поправил

----------


## GTA33

> Да просто выделил и скопировал в word картинки поправил


Долго наверное ... а как-то можно савтоматизировать это дело ... ?

----------


## User65

Вы скачайте скинте мне, я поправлю, там размеры только картинок уменьшить, загружу нормальную версию сюда, нет сейчас доступа к итс,

----------


## shutniksasha

Приветствую, коллега! Получилось докачать недостающие картинки? Тоже ищу эту книгу.

----------


## Vladyamaha

[QUOTE=User65;599580]День добрый!!!

Помогите други описание с ИТС качнуть https://its.1c.ru/db/docprof21

Есть у меня, когда в конторе работал скачал, но куда то часть рисунков делось, демо доступ блокирует часть самого нужного.

Мой экземпляр по ссылке  https://yadi.sk/d/H_1wBez5Zrf7SA

Здравствуйте! В вашем экземпляре начиная с 25 страницы нет картинок не загрузились, просьба выложить ваш экземпляр с картинками , спасибо большое!

----------


## Vladyamaha

День добрый!!!

Помогите други описание с ИТС качнуть https://its.1c.ru/db/docprof21

Есть у меня, когда в конторе работал скачал, но куда то часть рисунков делось, демо доступ блокирует часть самого нужного.

Мой экземпляр по ссылке  [url]https://yadi.sk/d/H_1wBez5


Здравствуйте! В вашем экземпляре начиная с 25 страницы нет картинок не загрузились, просьба выложить ваш экземпляр с картинками , спасибо большое!

----------


## London123

Здравствуйте!

Если у Вас до сих пор есть доступ к этой книге , можно скрином все картинки скопировать. 
LightShot - программа для скриншотов. Очень удобна, если касается картинок.

----------

